# Sofa's Choose Your Own Adventure Games



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to my thread of badly illustrated Choose Your Own Adventure games! Rules are simple: I post an image in a link along with some text, then people post suggestions of what the main character(s) does/do. I will allow 24 hours after the first suggestion for a page is made to add more. I then choose my favorite and progress the story, and then you make more suggestions, then I write more, etc.

Non-conflicting suggestions can be accepted together.

There is a minimap feature. This is a key to it because it will be really confusing otherwise. If you're colorblind, I tried to make it less confusing with different shapes, but if any of these things look the same and you foresee a problem, tell me.

On with the first story:

Page 1 Image
Your name is Dick Brickerton. You are a very boring person with a very boring past, but that has all changed as you swear you weren't in this room a few seconds ago. You can see a COT with a PILLOW, presumably to sleep on. A PINK BLANKET is next to it. Also in the room for some unfathomable reason are a DICTIONARY, a RAKE, and a JAR OF CHERRIES. There are two doors and a window as well. Your DIMENSIONAL STORAGE UNIT seems to work, though it is empty, as well as your INDEX OF APPARATUSES FOR SELF-PRESERVATION. Your QUANTIFIABLE ABILITY INDEX works too, along with your (also empty) LOG OF ARCANE, DIVINE, AND UNHOLY SKILLS. Your MAP appears to be functioning too. This is odd indeed.

So...what will you do?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 29, 2011)

Put the pillow under your shirt for protection, tie the blanket around your neck, and grab the rake for a weapon.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, Don't forget to take the cherries for luck. and food.


----------



## Aisling (Jun 29, 2011)

Put the pillow on your _head_ and tie it on with the blanket! Procure the rake and cherries, and search the dictionary for some ARCANE WORDS OF POWER or something


----------



## Lili (Jun 29, 2011)

Walk over to the window while doing everything listed above.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 29, 2011)

Do all above and smash the window with the rake.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 30, 2011)

Put pillow into shirt, wear blanket as cape, equip rake, take cherries, read dictionary.
You stuff the pillow up your shirt to get some protection. You then determine that a pink cape would look very attractive on you, not to mention heroic, and don the blanket as such. You also equip the rake, carrying it on your back if you need to use it. Your IOAFSP is updated accordingly, its icon turning pink to show that it has changed. Your DSU also turns pink, as you decided to take the cherries with you for food/luck. You then decide you want to read the dictionary to see if you can glean any words of arcane power. Opening to a random page, you find a word that inserts itself into your LOADAUS: Incurvate. You hope you can warp some enemies' spines with it or something. This improves your LITERACY stat as well, turning your final icon pink.


Look out the window.
You proceed to look out the window, contemplating prying it open with the rake. You soon learn that that would be a bad idea: those stars aren't just the night sky...you're in space!

What will you do now that you have discovered this shocking revelation?


----------



## Aisling (Jun 30, 2011)

_Oh shit_

Carefully try to open the south door and hope you don't get sucked into the vacuum of space


----------



## Lili (Jun 30, 2011)

IF you can, try to greet and become friends with the Space Core.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 30, 2011)

Check if the place has a talking computer by asking it where you are.


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 3, 2011)

Captchalogue the entirety of outer space.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jul 11, 2011)

Try to greet and befriend the Space Core

You shout at him, but he can't hear you--space has no air.

Ask the talking computer where you are

You ask where you are out loud, but you get no response at all. Damn.

Captchalogue space

There's nothing to captchalogue except for stars and the space core, which are too far away to grab.

Try to open the south door

You approach the south door. It is very large and dark-colored and ominous. You attempt to pry it open, first with your hands and then the rake, but it won't budge. There does seem to be a slot next to it--perhaps for a keycard?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2011)

Search Dictionary for Keycard. If you find one, attempt to enter the South door. If not, open the East door.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 11, 2011)

If you don't do that, use your INCURVATE powers to bend the door inwards. If the vacuum of space applies and sucks you out, use your rake to catch the sides of the door and stay alive!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2011)

I say bang on the door with the rake and see if something interesting happens.


----------

